
The Indian Miracle-Buster Stuck in Finland - andrewl
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-26815298
======
simula67
From
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanal_Edamaruku](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sanal_Edamaruku)

"In March 2012, Edamaruku investigated a report that a crucifix at Our Lady of
Velankanni church in Mumbai was dripping water from the feet. His research
indicated that the dripping was caused by capillary action from a clogged
drain.

In April 2012 the Catholic Church in Mumbai filed a complaint under Section
295(A) of the Indian Penal Code in several police stations around the city."

If you are Catholic, please write to the Mumbai Archdiocese to withdraw the
complaint :
[http://www.archdioceseofbombay.org/](http://www.archdioceseofbombay.org/)

EDIT: Hmmm, more digging reveals a different story. From
[http://thehumanist.com/march-april-2013/blasphemy-free-
speec...](http://thehumanist.com/march-april-2013/blasphemy-free-speech-and-
rationalisman-interview-withsanal-edamaruku/)

"Catholic leaders even disputed the scientific validity of capillary action.
In the face of our documentation, they later found it prudent to modify their
position, ignoring the facts and customizing it as a political weapon."

"However, the auxiliary bishop of Mumbai made official statements in the press
saying that he publicly “rejoiced” and praised the “courageous” Catholic laity
leaders who had filed police complaints against me."

But from here : [https://youtu.be/TfJ6_ftih0s](https://youtu.be/TfJ6_ftih0s),
it looks like he made disparaging remarks against the church and goaded people
to raise cases against him

~~~
denzil_correa
> In April 2012 the Catholic Church in Mumbai filed a complaint under Section
> 295(A) of the Indian Penal Code in several police stations around the city.

I would like source that the Catholic Church filed the complaint. The
Wikipedia article leads to a source from the OP's article. Here is what the
source says

> In the following weeks, three police stations in Mumbai took up blasphemy
> cases filed against him by Catholic groups under the notorious Section 295a
> of India's colonial-era penal code.

Apparently, they are some Catholic groups and not the Catholic Church.
However, the real culprit here is the Catholic Secular Form (CSF)

> the Catholic Secular Forum (CSF), one of the groups that made the initial
> complaint, still insists it will press for prosecution should he ever
> return.

That said, the Catholic Church are not absolved of their blame either. The
church wanted an apology - case drop barter solution

> Cardinal Oswald Gracias of Mumbai tried to broker a solution by calling upon
> Edamaruku to apologise and on Catholic groups to drop their case in return.

In any case, the Catholic Church does not seem to have made the complaint.
However, one should still write to the Catholic Church to urge the groups like
CSF to unconditionally withdraw their complaints.

------
hourislate
This has had to effect the Diocese financially, including the local law
enforcement and politicians. I can only imagine that this statue was their
poor attempt in monetizing a so called "Miracle". Hence the venomous attack
and persecution of a man who's only crime was to expose the Truth. Now these
people have seen their revenue stream dry up and are furious.

The Vatican itself should investigate the people in the Diocese who have
instigated this sinful and hateful act. I would like to see the Pope take this
matter up personally and invite this gentleman to Rome.

Disclosure: Catholic

------
bruceb
Sometimes when this story comes up what is NOT made clear is that the church
complaint is not that he debunked the miracle but that he said they where
purposefully profiting off something they knew was false.

One could argue they did and it is a distinction without a difference. It is
slightly different though than the spin in headlines of this story which makes
it sound more outrageous. The headlines often say the legal threat is to do
only with him debunking a miracle.

------
enlightenedfool
"..he was getting threatening phone calls from policemen proclaiming their
intention to arrest him..".

This is the disturbing thing, more than the threats he received from the
foolish religious groups. An utter failure on the part of government, law and
democracy.

~~~
denzil_correa
> An utter failure on the part of government, law and democracy.

The lack of law enforcement in India would be her biggest barrier to achieve
anything significant.

~~~
sremani
Or is it ? India has its own weird 'Political Correctness', you basically
cannot offend religious feelings of people. If there is a group complaining,
they consider it disturbance of peace or harmony. I can completely see where
the Bishop told some councilor or connected guy in his congregation and some
power broker trying to muzzle this dude by exerting influence on Police saying
that, this guy is insulting Catholicism etc.

------
univalent
So stupid. People would literally rather drink toilet water than accept the
truth? The Indian police routinely doesn't do anything to protect people that
are being attacked (physically or otherwise) by large groups because
politicians pressure them to do nothing (to not lose votes).

~~~
briandear
There's democracy.

~~~
abc_lisper
Damn.

------
narag
He should send a complaint to the Pope. I don't believe Francisco would agree
with the local catholic representatives and could rebuke them.

------
mohsinr
This guy reminds me legendary James Randi
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0Z7KeNCi7g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0Z7KeNCi7g)

~~~
stuaxo
Wonder if they know each other, seems like they would have something to talk
about.

------
bemmu
There is a great interview of him in this podcast:
[http://www.theskepticsguide.org/podcast/sgu/258](http://www.theskepticsguide.org/podcast/sgu/258)

------
sidcool
As an Indian, I feel ashamed.

------
supahfly_remix
Could the fakir be brought up on attempted murder charges?

~~~
soylentcola
I guess as much as someone pointing a toy gun at someone else while going
"pew! pew! I swear this is a real gun!"

~~~
savanaly
Isn't the difference there that in your example the person clearly did not
intend to kill anyone?

------
kapilkaisare
Is there a current update on this guy? This was written in 2014.

~~~
TorKlingberg
I found some recent articles interviewing him:

[http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2015-09-06/news...](http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2015-09-06/news/66268240_1_rationalist-
movement-indian-rationalist-association-elimination)

[http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-others/all-
pm-h...](http://indianexpress.com/article/india/india-others/all-pm-has-to-do-
is-call-rationalism-part-of-our-ethos/)

------
amalag
Thankfully this article squarely places the blame on the Catholic
organizations. In Indian media, Hindu groups become the scapegoat for abuses
of intellectuals.

~~~
sidcool
Well Hindu groups did kill Dabholkar, Pansekar etc.

~~~
amalag
The difference is that the Catholic groups are considered mainstream and even
"secular". There are many Hindu fringe groups, including the ones that
occupied Mathura land for months, but they are not considered "secular".

------
pencildiver
James Randi needs to help this guy...

